# Equine science, gastroplus, advice



## Taffieboy1 (15 June 2014)

Hi

Has anyone used the gastroplus or the maintenance Gastro aid with calming on there horses/ponies ?
My lad cribs a lot an known had ulcers in past. Spoke to the company, they say use the gastroplus an in a week be a different horse, no spooking, napping, nothing. Now it's over the £200 mark a month supply, so wondered anyone used, results good or bad please, thanks.


----------



## fusspot (15 June 2014)

Hi, I have been using these products for the last few months and really cannot rate them enough.My boy has had treatment for Ulcers in the past and after his Ulcer supplements stopped doing the job I decided to give the Gastroplus a go-within a couple of days on the ground he was visibly calmer and to handle,within 10 days I had my horse back to ride.He had the one lot of Gastroplus then went into the Maintenance with Calmer and is about to start his second bag this week.They do have a Facebook page worth looking at if you can with testimonials.Since using this product he has gone from strength to strength in the Dressage Arena.


----------



## Taffieboy1 (15 June 2014)

Hi Fusspot,

That's great to hear, did you still ride or work horse whilst starting the gastroplus ?
So around 10 days is when see the best results ?
What was your boy like before he went onto it ?
And now perfectly sane, spooking stopped ?
What's the £ on the maintenance one with extra calming in it.


----------



## fusspot (15 June 2014)

I gave him a few quiet days,still lunging,loosing but didn't ride as you need to give the product time to start working.Before going on it,his back went up a but when getting on and would sometimes shoot left when turning right and then started to run off in the canter transition right.When I got back on the first time his back didn't go up at all and hasn't since and after 12 days he stopped running off in the transition and hasn't done it since.My boy was 10 days and you really do need to give the product time to work.It takes a good few days for the Gastroplus to really work and heal the Ulcers and you need to try and keep the horse as calm as possible.He is now as good as gold and it is only when he starts getting silly and spooky that I know he is not right.He has occasional days but he is a very highly strung Welsh Sec D but have to say his bad days are very rare now and are normally if I am uptight about something!You do need to take him off any other supplements-mine still has his General Purpose Vit Supp and some oil in each feed as this also helps the stomach with Ulcers but he was on three other supplements which were costing me a lot more than now being on these supplements.The Maintenance with Calmer is about £88 ish-my husband works near them so collects mine as it's the postage price that can push up the cost, but the maintenance- mine is on 1 scoop a day in the morning and so a bad has about 80 scoops in which is 80 days supply so is saving me a massive amount compared to all the other supplements he was on before.The Calming Cookies also work fantastically well too and the Ladies that work at Equine Science are lovely and so helpful.As with all products not everything works for every horse and I would def say it is worth a go especially with you knowing your horse has a history of Ulcers.Sorry for the essay and any other questions please don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## fuzzle (17 June 2014)

I have used gastroplus this time last year my horse started behaving badly!!  biting rearing cow kicking when riding her not going forward ears pinned back reluctant to do anything!!!!  by mid summer she was coliking every night, had her gastroscoped and full of glandular ulcers, treated for 8 weeks by the vets and nothing worked i was going to have her put to sleep and thanks to a post just like this one it was my last resort to try gastroplus  and i cant recommend this stuff enough!!!!!!!!!!  she made a full recovery and i know keep her on there maintenance  product, well all i can say is that i have my wonderful horse is  back, its now been 12 months we are riding competing at the shows and enjoying all the wonderful things we did with our horses!!!  gastroplus saved my horses life and all the heartache!!!  please if your horse gets ulcers i would defo try this product it works!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!xxxxxxxx


----------



## claracanter (20 June 2014)

My horse windsucks/cribs in field and stable , had 3 bouts of colic last year and is not a good doer. I read about gastroplus on here as I was reluctant to go down the vet/scoping route. Gastroplus sounded impressive as are the claims on their facebook page. I spoke to them on the phone and they thoguht he probably had ulcers and that the treatment would stop my boy windsucking. I decided to give him the course of gastroplus despite the cost. I remained open minded. Could such claims be true? 
Well, it didnt work for my boy and made absolutely no difference.


----------



## fusspot (21 June 2014)

As I said above -not every product works on every horse but the people who do seem to have had there horse scoped and it's seen and treated for Ulcers,the product does seem to work for.I personally would not put any of my horses on any supplement without having it properly checked by the vet and treated.When the horse has been properly diagnosed and treated, you then have to find the correct supplement if needed to keep the problem under control which is quite often trial and error-like people needing medication-may need to try a couple of different ones to find the one to suit.


----------

